# HomeLink doesn't work when engine is off



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

This is the first car I have that HomeLink doesn't work when engine is off. I know it may be for security reasons, so someone can't break in to the car and open the garage. 
Is there a way to turn it on using OBDeleven?

Thanks,


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

cplus71 said:


> This is the first car I have that HomeLink doesn't work when engine is off. I know it may be for security reasons, so someone can't break in to the car and open the garage.
> Is there a way to turn it on using OBDeleven?
> 
> Thanks,


i have never owned an auto that allowed homelink to function with car off.. maybe if it is in accessory mode maybe.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep. Hate that but used to it now. Old Ody did it. No clue regarding OBD11.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Yep. Hate that but used to it now. Old Ody did it. No clue regarding OBD11.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Chalk it up as a feature. If my car is outside I don’t need it to be able to open my garage by someone unauthorized and compromise my home security. I read an article once that garage door openers in outside vehicles is a popular way to get robbed.


----------



## beastcivic (May 27, 2003)

Every car with Homelink I've owned since my '02 WRX shut off power to the mirror when the key was off, or out of the ignition. Never had one that worked without the car in ACC or ON.


----------



## cplus71 (Mar 14, 2018)

AudiVW guy said:


> i have never owned an auto that allowed homelink to function with car off.. maybe if it is in accessory mode maybe.


I had a Honda, Infiniti, Ford, Lincoln, Toyota, all have Homelink working while engine is off.


----------



## BaNeM (Aug 7, 2017)

I've just gotten in the habit of closing the garage after I park before I shut off the car.. simple change to my habits was the fix for me.


----------



## TWong1200 (Apr 3, 2002)

I agree that this is a fantastic "feature". Our Prius and 4Runner's Homelink both work without the key and parking them outside could be dangerous. Give thieves access to the garage. My e46 and Atlas do not work without the key and that's the way it should be. I do admit that sometimes I wished it worked without the key because sometimes I forget to press the button before shutting the car off! 

Oh and another thing i noticed about the Homelink in the Atlas. The range is amazing compared to my three other cars!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's funny how certain things aren't even on your radar....I mean...I get it...someone can break into my car and use my garage door opener but I didn't/haven't ever thought of that...ahhahaaha. Glad I lock my interior door to the garage I guess.


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

*No ODBII setting for HomeLink*



cplus71 said:


> This is the first car I have that HomeLink doesn't work when engine is off. I know it may be for security reasons, so someone can't break in to the car and open the garage.
> Is there a way to turn it on using OBDeleven?
> 
> Thanks,


I have a good ODBII scanner and did not see a way to access Atlas settings such as HomeLink. Perhaps this could be done with VCDS which other forums describe in detail. 
For security reasons, I am pleased the HomeLink will not work unless the ignition is on. 
If you turn off the car before using HomeLink you do not have to restart the car, just push the start button (with foot OFF the brake) and depress HomeLink, remember to turn off the ignition (depress start button) when leaving the car.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Chris4789 said:


> I have a good ODBII scanner and did not see a way to access Atlas settings such as HomeLink. Perhaps this could be done with VCDS which other forums describe in detail.
> For security reasons, I am pleased the HomeLink will not work unless the ignition is on.
> If you turn off the car before using HomeLink you do not have to restart the car, just push the start button (with foot OFF the brake) and depress HomeLink, remember to turn off the ignition (depress start button) when leaving the car.


I'm pretty used to it now but yes, I just hit the start button with foot off the brake to activate it.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

cplus71 said:


> I had a Honda, Infiniti, Ford, Lincoln, Toyota, all have Homelink working while engine is off.


i have had - Jeep, Chrysler, Benz, VW, Audi - never worked with car off. I am glad they dont.. - keeps my house safe in case car is parked outside.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Chris4789 said:


> cplus71 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the first car I have that HomeLink doesn't work when engine is off. I know it may be for security reasons, so someone can't break in to the car and open the garage.
> ...


I saw a BUNCH of HomeLink settings in OBDeleven, but can’t remember where. Maybe the BCM. Have not messed with them and don’t recall anything that looked like it would do this.


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

I have owned many Volkswagens Audis and BMWs and none of them have ever allowed the garage door to be open with home link with the car is off . Nor would I ever want it that way If your car is parked in the garage overnight all someone has to do is smash your window and they can open your garage door


----------

